# what internet provider with your DBS?



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

This is just a survey. For those of you with DBS service, whether it be DISH or DirecTV, who do you use for internet service? The reason I ask - with cable, most people get their cable provider's high-speed internet along for the ride...and in many cases DBS serves as some sort of boycott of the cable companies...and in many areas DSL and FTTH isn't available...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have both cable and DSL available to me, DSL was my choice for a couple of reasons. With Comcast I would have to have their basic TV cable to get internet access and the speed is great at times but slows down greatly during peak hours. Besides that, I don't like Comcast.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

davring said:


> I have both cable and DSL available to me, DSL was my choice for a couple of reasons. With Comcast I would have to have their basic TV cable to get internet access and the speed is great at times but slows down greatly during peak hours. Besides that, I don't like Comcast.


Reason being, I discovered that a home I'm considering buying is too far from the center for DSL, and has no fiber, so cable (Comcrap) and dial-up are my only realistic options.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have Comcast and don't have to buy basic cable. The speeds are great, but there is congestion in their regional system at times. I don't really have a comparable DSL service available. 'The New ATT" doesn't offer us hicks in the country any service. Even Comcast was an accident - Adelphia put a system in here fore some reason and Comcast had to take it as part of the bankruptcy deal.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got RoadRunner (cable) from TWC in Lexington, SC here. I'm not required to have their basic cable package either. I just have internet with them. Speeds are always fast and I have never experience 'slow-down' during supposed peak hours...


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

AT&T dsl...$24.99/mo. Love it!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Verizon DSL.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

I have Clearwire . Where would that go in the Poll?


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

BaldEagle said:


> I have Clearwire . Where would that go in the Poll?


Crap. I knew I forgot one!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ATT DSL here


----------



## MadMatt2024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Verizon DSL. TWC Road Runner was faster but we never got the advertised speed and it would go out more often than cable TV. The DSL has been much more reliable and its cheaper to. Come to think of it, since we got E* and DSL we have had less outages than with cable.


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Dedicated Dual-T1, wired for the condo development. Hate me. 

I see a lot of people have DSL, here. Most likely, from the triple deal (phone, dsl, d*)?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually Ihave both cable internet and DSL. My wife works at home and network is VERY important so I have both so in case one dies we still have a network out to the world.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have Comcast internet along with the lowest tier of basic cable television. The television is only because I have a small rental apartment attached to the house and include the lowest tier of cable with the rent (when it's rented  )


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Neither DSL or cable are available in my area so I use a wireless internet. Some day I hope fiber comes. 

BTW, I didn't vote as I wouldn't fit in anywhere right now...I feel so alone.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Where is the choice for none?

The only high speed available to me is cable. If I go cable for internet I will take the triple play and drop D*. That is not the move I want to make.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cellular Broadband with verizon. Only thing availble besides satittlite and wildblue was not installing in my area when ready to get high speed and directway is too high priced.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I've had Cincinnati Bell Zoomtown DSL since it was available at my house (+8 years). My cable was serviced by a backwater office of Adelphia that is now Time Warner. 5 years ago I switched to Directv, and never looked back. I'm getting ready to make a 2yr commitment to Cincinnati Bell, they are offering good rates for commits to fend off TW triple screw promotion.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jdh8668 said:


> AT&T dsl...$24.99/mo. Love it!


Same here.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I have Cox Cable for internet. It's a lot faster then DSL by me.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have Windstream DSL which usesd to be ALLtel.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

In my area Comcast Internet is available, but it's not advertised that much.
Most users get on Embarq DSL because they do advertise it endlessly.

This leaves my Comcast connection screamingly fast


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

We use Verizon DSL.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DSL is way to slow for me and no Fios in my area yet so it is Comcast for me.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

AT&T DSL Extreme 6.0. The fastes that they offer in my area. The wife has internet classes. You need speed for those tests.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

7meg Qwest DSL


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Verizion DSL(*Damn Slow Line*) soon to be Fairpoint communications here in NH 2/28/08 
I may switch to Comcast for just phone and internet it may cost more per service because i wont take a $15 basic tv package


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Cox Cable for the Internet (6MB) and DIRECTV for the TV.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

^
/
/

What he said - although I do not know what speed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Comcast here, no TV. I pay $10 extra.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Cable - but I completely disagree with your premise that DBS is some sort of boycott of cable. 

I have cable internet because it is the best value for me for internet service - a consistant 10 down for $40.

I have DBS for TV because of the sports packages, additional HD, (and the price used to be better, but that is a much closer call now)

In my mind, a DBS provider is no different than a cable company, cell phone company or landline phone company.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No DBS. Time Warner Digital Cable for TV and Road Runner for broadband. 15Mb Down/1 Mb Up for $49.90. Can't wait for Digital Phone to come here so I can get rid of Verizon forever.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> I've had Cincinnati Bell Zoomtown DSL since it was available at my house (+8 years). My cable was serviced by a backwater office of Adelphia that is now Time Warner. 5 years ago I switched to Directv, and never looked back. I'm getting ready to make a 2yr commitment to Cincinnati Bell, they are offering good rates for commits to fend off TW triple screw promotion.


Just did the promotion. I have never had any problems with Zoomtown. A *very brief *stray from DirecTV to TWC had me experiencing dropouts on wireless connection to my laptop when the phone rang....WHEN THE PHONE RANG! (I had the cable/internet/phone service bundle) Came back to DirecTV, switched my internet and phone back to Cincinnati Bell and never looked back! That was in '05.


----------



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have PRTC/DSL and I have no problems ..I dont like Liberty Cable which covers 65% of the island of Puerto Rico.........


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

DirecTV
FiOs (this is fantastic!)
15 down / 2 up
Vonage phone service (love it)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FIOS - best thing ever invented for the home PC.

I'm using PhonePower for VOIP. It's really a wonderful service.


----------



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

We have DSL and Cable internet currently available here, AT&T and Cox respectively. U-Verse is apparently on the way, but we will see. We are currently moving to D* and plan on keeping our Cox Internet. While we absolutely have been disgusted with their TV service, the Internet service is not to shabby. 16 Down 1.5 Up for $45. Its a bit much, but we are heavy internet users. We also have the Cable co's Telephone but looking into Vonage or something. We will see, I would hate to step down to slower speeds. U-Verse may be an option in the future, but for now, we are okay with the Cable internet. We lose $12 in bundle savings, but to keep the Bundle savings, we can pay $12 for Basic Cable, makes you wonder what the Bundle savings really covers.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

DirecTV.

Verizon DSL (@ 3.0M Down/768K Up) for roughly $30/mo. I have been very happy with this service for the last 5 years. 

It's not the fastest connection by any means, but my speeds are always consistent and it NEVER goes out.

We do have the option of something like 12M Down/3M Up available from Comcast around here, but they charge something like $60-70/mo. for it alone if you don't have a cable subscription. I can't justify paying that much a month extra for the speed.

Once FIOS shows up however many years from now, that will be another story. Maybe it's just because I don't like Comcast.....


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Reason being, I discovered that a home I'm considering buying is too far from the center for DSL, and has no fiber, so cable (Comcrap) and dial-up are my only realistic options.


I would go with the cable connection. A couple other options might be Hughes Net or Wildblue, depending on if their beams are open in your area (they limit the number of sub per beam...well, at least wildblue does, not sure about hughes). However, for the money, cable is typically going to be much faster and the same price or cheaper than the satellite based services. Also, the sat services have some other drawbacks that cable does not.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

QWEST DSL (1.5Meg), DIRECTV, QWEST telephone, bundle discount price.

I can tell the DSL is slower than when I had COMCAST internet, but it's plenty fast enough for me. I was glad to get rid of the comcast phone and comcast internet. The internet is cheaper, the phone service is cheaper and when bundled all together the directv service comes out to be cheaper.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

TWC Cable, 9 down, 1 up, plus digital phone. Bill is abut $70/month for both, ouch I know. I really don't like TWC. Sometimes the internet will drop out when on the phone for a long time. I would like to switch but I don't have too many good choices. Our old AT&T phone service sucked (think it might be the old phone wiring in my 70's condo) and I think I am stuck unless I want DSL. Maybe I could get U-Verse for just phone and internet, but I haven't checked. 

I'd like to see others (especially DSL people) posting their actual, not advertised speeds.


----------



## RoadDawg (Apr 2, 2008)

I have DirecTV and Wild Blue Satellite Internet. I had Hughesnet before and my experience with Wild Blue is much better. I would much rather have another (or real)
high speed internet, but because of where I live it is my only option other than dial up.
It's the price you pay to live out in the country.


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

3.0 Embarq DSL


----------

